# Husband beating is "Rampant" in the Arab world..



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

From here.



> Most husbands in the Arab world are beaten up by their wives. Studies suggest the percentage of Arab husbands assaulted by their wives is more than fifty with the victims suffering trauma as well as serious injuries like fractures.
> 
> *Lack of appropriate upbringing, drug and alcohol as well as psychological disorders among parents and personal weakness of men are major factors behind rising violence among married women.*
> 
> ...


So are women wearing the kandoras now????


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope these women are wearing the gallebaya. Not to be confused with the gallibaya.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Andy you really bring some interesting thread everytime!

is it that you happen to come across these reports or you search them ? but YES you are right Arab women are wearing kandoora and they should.................:clap2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

samfurah said:


> Andy you really bring some interesting thread everytime!
> 
> is it that you happen to come across these reports or you search them ? but YES you are right Arab women are wearing kandoora and they should.................:clap2:


Not at all samfurah,

I actually clicked on a link a friend of mine posted on fb (she used to live in Qatar, now in UK), and thought it was amusing...

It's more the way it's written, I loved this para



> Lack of appropriate upbringing, drug and alcohol as well as psychological disorders among parents and personal weakness of men are major factors behind rising violence among married women.


I mean, come on, how does that work then?

I read it as...



> Women are not educated, suffer from drug and alcohol abuse, they're Miss Mad, born of Mr. And Mrs Mad and men should start wearing the trousers (so to speak) again.


Mental.

Or maybe not, is that how the women of the Arab world are?

I can think of a whole load of druggies and drunkies, christ I married one, but they are westerners, not Arabs...

I also think that women's love of domination is more a fantasy for the (male) writer, rather than anything else.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Wimps.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not at all samfurah,
> 
> I actually clicked on a link a friend of mine posted on fb (she used to live in Qatar, now in UK), and thought it was amusing...
> 
> ...



Are you really that bored? Thought you had left this awful place for pastures better......don't you want to bash somewhere else?
The daily wail is enough for us.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Did that one Brazilian woman give classes to the locals before she pulled the knife?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, take the Kandora off....


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

*Husband bashing - really??*



Andy Capp said:


> From here.
> 
> 
> Where is this from and how credible is this expert quoted in the article?? I can just see this logic being used by some as an argument as to why Arab women should not go out and be independent and get a job, or taking control of their finances.
> ...


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Not at all samfurah,
> 
> I actually clicked on a link a friend of mine posted on fb (she used to live in Qatar, now in UK), and thought it was amusing...
> 
> ...


Ha well I can also just hear the argument stemming from this article: women should not get a job or leave the home, or show any form of independence otherwise they risk turning into a husband-basher. Show me anyone in the Arab world who fits this 'expert's' theory before I believe him.


----------

